
Framer: Prototyping Toolkit - koenbok
http://framerjs.com
======
rubyn00bie
Demos are totally broken on Firefox (OS X)... Better hope you don't have to
demo it anywhere besides Chrome.

... This is one of my pet peeves as I'm almost sure it'll work on Chrome.

By targeting only one browser, for no good reason, we're (we being
engineers/developers) going to end up with the IE 6 situation all over again.
Standards are our friends, not enemies.

------
Polarity
I really like what you guys did there. prototyping is important to show your
ideas to clients or friends. But im asking myself for what type of user is
this framework?

As a coder i can do mostly the same with jQuery or any other animation
framework and have at the end maybe some code i can extend or reuse in the
finished product. Also from the example code it looks like it needs still a
fair amount of time do get something ready (much code).

As a designer you have to learn code and have to learn this framework to work
mostly non visual inside a code editor.

So what is the target audience for this tool?

~~~
sbarre
As a developer I can build out an interactive prototype from designs much much
faster than by just using jQuery, so I am an audience for this. Proving out
interactions early is (usually) much more important than having re-usable code
at the start of a project..

Our designers - who know enough code to make use of this tool - can prototype
interactions from their designs without asking a developer to help them. They
are an audience for this.

Are we really going to have another "why do we need this automation tool when
we can do this by hand?" conversation yet again on Hacker News?

~~~
munaf
As a designer, I'd say this is correct. Many of my weeks consist of coming up
with concepts, prototyping them quickly, and testing designs on users. The
faster I can cycle through this, the better my designs are for users.

In other words, designers favor tools that let them prototype a high volume of
designs in a short period of time. Framer lets me work faster than jQuery, and
at a higher quality than tools like Axure, Fireworks, OmniGraffle, etc.

------
NathanKP
I downloaded the app and tried to open it but I got a message saying "Framer
Generator is damaged and can't be opened. You should move it to the Trash."

Edit: It looks like Mac OS X is rejecting the apps signature. I was able to
open the program by going into Package Contents, modifying the executable to
remove the signature and then manually allowing it to open despite the warning
about opening apps from unidentified developers.

~~~
koenbok
Code signing was giving us troubles. But I removed the signatures for now.
Thanks for posting.

------
general_failure
Is it just me or has Apple become more open than before. Just the other day I
saw another website listing Apple as it's customers.

Looks great btw, I am looking forward to play with it at work today.

------
wasd
Really great. AFAIK, there is no windows/linux support. I know OS X is pretty
universally used by designers but is there a chance we'll see a windows/linux
port?

------
ripperdoc
I'm getting no scrollbars on this page, which makes it hard to...scroll.
(Latest Chrome on Windows 7)

------
koenbok
Some examples with code:

Dropbox Carousel Onboarding:
[http://examples.framerjs.com/#Carousel%20-%20Onboarding.fram...](http://examples.framerjs.com/#Carousel%20-%20Onboarding.framer)

Google Now:
[http://examples.framerjs.com/#Google%20Now%20-%20Overview.fr...](http://examples.framerjs.com/#Google%20Now%20-%20Overview.framer)

~~~
michael_nielsen
Many of the examples seem partially or entirely broken under Chrome 34
(running on Windows 7).

~~~
jmgrosen
Same here, on Firefox 32 / OS X 10.9. There are a few that show some broken-
looking elements but nothing ever happens.

~~~
michael_nielsen
On the "Questions" page it says that Chrome support is patchy, and Firefox /
IE aren't supported at all. So far as I can see this isn't stated upfront on
the front page, but is buried. Annoying.

~~~
NathanCH
What kind of developer releases something for Chrome only?

------
camus2
nice,so it can import psds directly right? what versions of photoshop does it
support? and what about illustrator support?

------
koenbok
Just added a compatibility table:
[http://framerjs.com/more.html#compatibility](http://framerjs.com/more.html#compatibility)

